# F150 Ecoboost vs 5.0 V8



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Can someone give me a basic comparison of the Ecoboost engine and the 5.0. Thanks in advance.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

This should get good real fast. 

Ecoboost= 365 hp with 420 torque

5.0=385 hp with 387 torque

For me it came down to towing and not the rumble of the v8. I tow my boat allot and wanted the EB. I towed with both the 5.0 and EB and I like the EB allot better.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

EcoBoost builds torque like a diesel engine. Reaches max torque at low RPMS and stays at max. Great choice for towing.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Same here. I do a lot of towing and went with the EB. No regrets at all. It's a great middle ground between a traditional V8 and a diesel.

And when you're not towing, it accelerates like a sports sedan.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

The 5.0 is an excellent engine and shouldn't be overlooked in in my humble opinion, especially if you don't do a lot of towing (which is where the ecoboost shines). What will you be using the truck for?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

While I will agree with the 5.0,just all depends how use the truck. Towing, id buy the EB


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Love my EB.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't have anything bad to say about the 5.0. The Ecoboost cost a little more, so if you don't do much towing, the 5.0 would be just fine. Actually if you just tow a typical bay boat on weekends, the 5.0 would still be fine. It's more powerful than the 5.4 I had in my last truck and I did a lot of boat towing with it. 

That said the Ecoboost is just an awesome motor. Everyone I personally know who has one loves it. None of the nay sayers seem to own one. They just "know" someone who has had a problem

When I bought mine, the sales guy said they keep a few 5.0's on the lot, but most people want the Ecoboost. He said they outsell the 5.0 at about 6 to 1 to consumers. He said the fleet buyers tend to go with the 5.0 because it is capable and cheaper. 

You can't really make a bad decision. Go drive both and see if you think the extra $ for the EB is worth it.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for the comments y'all. 

I don't tow much at all. I currently have a 2012 5.0 and it's a good truck. To be honest, the new truck bug bit me the other day and I stopped in at the dealer and drove an ecoboost and WOW!......what a difference. Then I found out how motivated they are to move what's left before the 2015s come in. Looks like a King Ranch ecoboost is in my near future.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Get 'em while their hot. I bet there are some deals right now. 

I'm really interested to see the 2015 in the real world. Unless it's really a flop, which I don't expect, I will upgrade in 2016.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I bought the 5.0 because I keep my truck long after the warrantee is out. I plan on driveing it a few years while it's payed off like my last truck. The last thing I want to do is replace a bunch of unnecessary parts like turbos and inter coolers and what ever else it has. The 5.0 will pull my boat as fast as I want to with out all the extra **** under the hood. If you tow that much get a diesel. Have you parked a F-150 with a 5.0 and Eco boost side by side and looked under the hood?! It looks like you could have the 5.0 out in a few hours. The Eco boost looks like it would take a few days!! Not bashing the Eco boost but the less parts there are for sure the less can go wrong.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Ecoboost for sure!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I just got an eco boost a few months ago. I also have an f150 with the 5.4. I am loving the eco boost. Fast and quiet. Pulls my 21ft robalo great also.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

2013 ecoboost and i like it a lot. Runs smooth, pulls great, lots of power. Heaviest load so far was a 20ft low boy with my 96 z71 on it. Pulled it at 75 to pearsall never had to struggle or gear hunt up and down overpasses or inclines


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

it has been a few years since I bought my ecoboost and maybe by now Ford has revised their published fuel numbers, but mine missed Ford's numbers by a country mile. My friends in West Texas that drove mostly highway miles with the 5.0 got unbelievable fuel mileage.
I agree with everything said here in that the ecoboost motor is a monster. It has power to burn, but it is not fuel efficient at all.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I think the gas mileage thing is relative and depends on how you drive. I did an experiment last winter on my EB (4x4 Platinum Screw) right after I got it. I drove it around using efficient driving techniques (not hyper-miling) for a couple of days and got within a tenth of the EPA published numbers in combined highway/city numbers. That was in hilly central Texas. 

My normal driving can be described as heavy footed and I do a fair amount of towing. I haven't reset my mileage for about 6500 miles and it is sitting at 15.3 mpg. That represents typical use for me. About 40% city and 60% highway (75-80) and 800-1000 miles towing 5000-6000 lbs. 

By comparison, my 2007 5.4 4x4 screw got 13.6 with the same type of use. So when you consider the EB produces 25% more power with 10% less fuel, it's hard to complain.

It's not the most fuel efficient half ton, but it doesn't claim to be. It's also not the least fuel efficient. What it is is an excellent balance of power and efficiency IMO.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Couldn't have said it better.



Gottagofishin said:


> I think the gas mileage thing is relative and depends on how you drive. I did an experiment last winter on my EB (4x4 Platinum Screw) right after I got it. I drove it around using efficient driving techniques (not hyper-miling) for a couple of days and got within a tenth of the EPA published numbers in combined highway/city numbers. That was in hilly central Texas.
> 
> My normal driving can be described as heavy footed and I do a fair amount of towing. I haven't reset my mileage for about 6500 miles and it is sitting at 15.3 mpg. That represents typical use for me. About 40% city and 60% highway (75-80) and 800-1000 miles towing 5000-6000 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

I posted this on main board.

Good summary of engine choices i read and source

* Basic work/delivery truck: 3.5L TI-VCT V-6

* Work truck/commuting/light-duty towing: 2.7L EcoBoost V-6 (less than 4000 lbs)

* Work truck/weekly towing: 5.0L V-8

* Work truck /commuting/occasional towing: 3.5L EcoBoost V-6

From here

http://www.hardworkingtrucks.com/33408/?utm_medium=single_article&utm_campaign=site_click&utm_source=in_story_related


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*EcoBoost V-6 After-Market Performance Chip???*

Not trying to High Jack this thread...But....

I just bought a 2011 F-150 4x4 w/EcoBoost. I have to say having 
driven Several Big Block Fords I'm a little disappointed in the 14.6-15.1
mpg without towing or putting my foot thru the front bumper...

I saw a "GF Performance Chip"...that claims to be the best thing since
sliced bread...Increased HorsePower...Better Mileage...Better Torque...
Almost jumps into the ignition/computer by itself.... I'm thinking that
its like electronic racing fuel...LOL...

Have any of you guys that swear by the EcoBoost ever used one and
did it improve your MPG???? I really don't need more HP or Torque....
it seems to have plenty of of those....

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Count me in the crowd that's happy with the power and quietness but disappointed in the overall fuel economy. I avg. 15-16 mpg overall. It will get up to 20-21 on the hwy but the first 3-red light town you get to knocks it down to 16. I was hoping to avg. 17 or better like some people claim.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have several friends running tunes and some say it increased about 1-3 miles per gallon. I can live with the MPG as it is.


----------



## badlt1 (Dec 2, 2005)

I have been looking at the ecoboost myself and everyone I gave talked to says basically the same thing. You have to baby it to get the claimed mileage. I know a programmer will help power but not sure about those mpg gains. Will be looking for some real world testing.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

I have had a brand new EB rented for a couple months. Its gets 15-16mpg highway 13-14mpg around town. Its 1.5-2hrs to work one way. That's no tool boxes, bumpers, ect and some 265 Michelins. Some larger 10plys and a tool box and it would be just like any other truck on mpg.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Most people make the mistake of thinking the EB is about gas mileage. It's really about power.

The Eco and green leaf are confusing to some.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I drive a 5.4 4X4 and average 17. That's after 188,XXX miles. Not sure what yall do with your right foot, but I'd bet I can get close to the claimed mileage.

I want to know how much a turbo cost to replace. You couldn't give me a turbo years ago as they would **** out in 30K. I know they have come a long way.

Who has an Eco ford with 200K on it? That's who I want to chat with!



for the record, my daughter said to me I drive like a grandpa


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Love my EB, but mileage is nowhere near what I was expecting.

However, my truck gets better mileage with a half a tank of gas or lower than with a full tank, I know sounds screwy but I checked that actual gas consumption and miles not using the on board computer. Can't be weight, there's not enough change. Called the service manager (who's a friend of mine) and he thought I was crazy. Anyway, normal highway driving I get about 15 and then improves to about 16.4 as the tank goes below half. I've tested it on long and short trips, same results. Just wish it would stick closer to the 16.4. Maybe I should just ride around with a half a tank of gas!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Looking at replacing a 2013 5.0 with a 2014 ecoboost. The 5.0 dropped the #7 cylinder at 55K and the truck hasn't been right since.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I love my 2012 Screw FX4 with the Eco. Put on an after market exhaust and SCT programmer with custom tunes from 5 Star Tuning. Got 24 on the HWY driving easy and right at 70. That went to **** once I put a leveling kit on it and bigger tires. But then again I did not buy it for mileage. Even with the big tires I am still surprised I get 18 out of her. I have no complaints.


I am now waiting for the 2016 Raptor to come out. I will be trading up:rotfl:


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

> Most people make the mistake of thinking the EB is about gas mileage. It's really about power.


 This is it. The EB is a half ton truck that tows like a beast and gets reasonably good gas mileage for its given capabilities. Also, I find it a joy to drive. Much faster than any other truck I have owned. If gas mileage is your main priority, there may be better options. Still, some do see the 20+ mpg so it is possible depending on driving style and the gearing. That said, I get 15-16 mpg in mixed driving which compares to the 12-13 mpg I got out my '04 F150 with the 5.4.


----------

